
Google Blog: With Lookout, discover your surroundings with the help of AI - sidcool
https://blog.google/outreach-initiatives/accessibility/lookout-discover-your-surroundings-help-ai/
======
anotheryou
feels bad for [https://www.letsenvision.com/](https://www.letsenvision.com/)

hope googles works better and is a gain for the blind

